# 2cool HELP!! Stuck San Luis pass!!!



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Sister is stuck tide is a comin! I'm on way home from deer lease... Why I why! If you can help call me at 7134543202

Thanks 
Darren 
Aka
F-n-F


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

That is your sister...


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Negative. Her boyfriend. Thanks bud!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

She looks like she could push it out by herself. 

250 miles away. Sorry can't help.


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

I think your sister needs to shave (j/k j/k). I can't help, but here's a bump to the top for you


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I think seatow might be better


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, that WAS a nice looking Tahoe....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

YIKES!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

It's getting higher now just making it to huntsville now... No 2cooolers with a 4x4?!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

How did..........ehh 

Gonna need a winch and a bilge pump


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

I sent a pm to Coach to link this to FWE to see if that would help find help.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Call a wrecker, it's cheaper than the alternative (409)744-1024


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you anything will help in Conroe now not sure if my half ton Chevy will do it gunna need more trucks tow straps chains anything HELP! Will have money and beer


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

reminds me of the jeep thread a few months ago.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I hope that his truck and not your sis's truck.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> reminds me of the jeep thread a few months ago.


Hey now, I resemble that remark. He has to be in another spot because the one I was in is WAY deeper than that. You get help yet. If not, I can head that way. The Jeep now has lockers front and rear and I know not to go into the pit of death, but I do have some tow straps.

Ok. Headed there to see if I can get them out. Wish me luck.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Video.....video.....video!!!

Ya know I just realized hes in the truck and SHE'S out taking pics. What a wimp


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm headed that way! Who's got the pop corn? Prolly could still use a little more help. Another truck or jeep another 4x4 won't hurt


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

You know, if the tide is coming in looks like he is holding the thing down so it doesn't float away.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

fouL-n-fin said:


> I'm headed that way! Who's got the pop corn? Prolly could still use a little more help. Another truck or jeep another 4x4 won't hurt


How far out. I'm on 45 exit 11


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Hobby air port gps says 1 hr 15


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Why not call a wrecker and get it out before the water gets into the vehicle?


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Gonna be one of those liberty mutual commercials real soon.....


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

The dude in the truck should be able to carry that little truck out. Tell that boy to get out and get to work. Glad your sister doesn't have a beard. Good luck.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Perhaps he does not know how to swim or is fearful of rattle snakes, sting rays, etc....:rotfl:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Would AAA rescue you from this situation?

If so, that $100.00 per year would be lookin real good to me if I was the owner of that vehicle..


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Wrecker didn't want anything to do with it asked to text photos and then said he was out


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

She needs professional help. Needs to call a heavy duty tow truck about 2 hours ago.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Aaa said its off the road..... But you can get a DWI on the beach isn't that the same thing? But I guess in this case it would be a BWI?! í ½í¸œí ½í±


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

What time is high tide at the pass this evening?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Does that vehicle have one or more computers under the front seat?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

I have been told that TX beaches are still part of the state highway system.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

High tide was at 3:40 pm. Water should be going out by now if there isn't a stiff east wind.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Water has already been in places it doesn't need to be. Not to mention saltwater


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

AAA and other wrecker will NOT come out onto the beach. Might be OK if the tide recedes. Even with a 4X$ that looks like one that most people will get themselves stuck well.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

You just can't fix ... ah never mind


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This is a face palm moment.  I bet they feel like dumb axes.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

How about my foot to their arse! For making me drive 4.5 hours


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

flatsfats said:


> High tide was at 3:40 pm. Water should be going out by now if there isn't a stiff east wind.


wind is stiff and tide up on the beach is way up was up there 20 mins. ago


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, it ain't good. Sunk to frame and held in place by suction. Gonna try 3 trucks in a minute when they get here. Tahoe has water inside.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good Luck


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Time to go car shopping!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would disconnect the battery. I had water in the floorboards but it was fresh water. I did not disconnect the battery before disconnecting the electronic under the front seat and the air back light could only be reset with an high end scanning tool.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Tow truck here. Not budging.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

They trying.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

No longer a rescue. Looks like it is now a recovery effort for the insurance company.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> No longer a rescue. Looks like it is now a recovery effort for the insurance company.


YES!!!!!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Expensive day at the each,,,,,


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

This is why you need a Yeti. Gotta keep that beer cold when the day extends beyond what you expect. 

That blows.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Tow truck broke drive shaft! Pics coming!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope the boy friend wasn't driving...if so he needs a size 12 up his arse.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Expensive day at the each,,,,,


Yup...Folks doing stupid chit jacking rates for everyone. Insurance companies aren't going to loose money.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Tow truck trouble.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

That should jack up the tow charge ....

So now they need another wrecker?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

HC said:


> Tow truck trouble.


That's what happens to me when I try to be the good samaritan. Why would a wrecker driver "not" use the winch???


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

It's about out but tow truck stuck.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Lost a u joint. Not too big of a deal but now it needs a tow. I am sorry that you have to spend your time doing this F n F. Hope you don't have to work tomorrow...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Break out the visa!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

What side of the pass, Galveston or brasoria?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I certainly would not try to start the vehicle or drive it anywhere until I drained the engine, trannie and rear end and checked for saltwater,,,


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dang, my weekend was orgasmic compared to this. I'm gonna have another beer.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Galveston. I'm headed home. Nothing I can do for them.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

call your ins co. looks like a major problem.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably just needs a couple of gallons of gasoline.









On the seats.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Can honestly say not me!


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> I certainly would not try to start the vehicle or drive it anywhere until I drained the engine, trannie and rear end and checked for saltwater,,,


Negative, let the insurance company try to start it. That truck is fubar.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm out.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Fresh water*



Knot Kidding said:


> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


Only on the ranch 200 miles from water then we got 8 inches in 1 day , but never driven in to a swamp " mighty stupid " it is the salt water swamp just seems like a dumb ax move with a off the lot Tahoe


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


 Not anywhere near salt water, I didn't... Don't play dat...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I got stuck in the very same place years ago, I was in my 1968 4x4. I thought it was not that deep and did not bother to put it in 4 wheel drive. The motor died and some one pulled me out, I got it started and drove to the nearest gas station and had them change the oil there was at least 2 quarts of water in the oil. If I had put it in 4 wheel drive I would have never got stuck, the truck ran fine for 2 more years till i sold it. Your not the only one that has got stuck there, it drops off really fast its a deep hole right there. Be sure and change your oil.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Somebody needs to remind them that's a truck, not a boat.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Is that wrecker now stuck there with the vehicle ?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

How can someone be smart enough to make enough to buy that Tahoe, then turn around and be stupid enough to drive into a swamp?

Yes, I did something stupid like that when I was younger. But I was 16 in a 10 year old truck...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The girl told him go ahead we can make it. Dooh.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> The girl told him go ahead we can make it. Dooh.


lol,, :headknock


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Lost a u joint. Not too big of a deal but now it needs a tow. I am sorry that you have to spend your time doing this F n F. Hope you don't have to work tomorrow...


Got em out. Tow truck and all. Gotta head to Venice to catch a chopper to head to the gulf for two weeks. Roughneck way of life! Thanks for HC coming out! Flats fats thank you sir. Greenies y'all's way. Happy to be apart of the 2cool family! Enjoy the beers fellas!

F-n-F & the heavy Chevy!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Quackerbox said:


> Video.....video.....video!!!
> 
> Ya know I just realized hes in the truck and SHE'S out taking pics. What a wimp


Well look at him. I'd hate for him to get his nails dirty or mud on the penny loafers! Lol


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

No problem. We tried.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


Ahh...no.

TH


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Gotta see the video....c'mon


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

So was it her car or his?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


Negative. But, I'd did have a Toyota that could defy gravity. I went up in my 4wds, not down.

Â©


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Wish I would have checked 2cool today, I would have gone out there and helped! That really sucks.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


Yes!!!! Just about 200 yards from there about 1 year ago.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I remember that jeep but who was that?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was fishing for white bass and it started to rain so I tried to go another way across an empty lot where there once stood a home. I didn't check the grassy area and my AWD just bottomed out. I happened to have a tow chain in the car and a guy in a van was able to pull me out. I offered him the $25 I had in my wallet but he initially refused to take it but after I insisted he agreed to take the money. I drove the car home and to a car wash to power wash the mud from underneath the car. Hopefully I have learned my lesson about checking before proceeding. Glad the truck was rescued as well as the tow truck.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

BadBob said:


> I remember that jeep but who was that?


That was me. The same Jeep I drove out there today. Still running strong. Just had to dry it out and replace a few things.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Well me and the missus got there too late to save the day. 

For all you armchair quarterbacks diss'n......The OP's lil sister is cute enuff to make every dang one of us do something stupid. Ain't a nary one of us ain't been there before. 

Nuff said.

Vehicle is a total loss.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Man, that was nothing. 
2cool, I think you're getting soft..

those Tahoe's are so light they just about float..

Guess they got it out.. I didn't see in time to help. Sucks because I was half way there..

A


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

flatsfats said:


> Well me and the missus got there too late to save the day.
> 
> For all you armchair quarterbacks diss'n......The OP's lil sister is cute enuff to make every dang one of us do something stupid. Ain't a nary one of us ain't been there before.
> 
> ...


Never had a 4wd truck, so a girl never got me in trouble in that regard. I did however swamp a 4wheeler in the creek many a time due to a cute lady egging me on saying "you can do it, yeah right there". Always gets you in trouble....

edit: no pictures of the sister?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


that guy don't look THAT young.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

My last 5 trucks have all been 4x4. In college one had a 4" lift. Twice in 19 years of driving did I got off road with women's. both those I didnt attempt any mud I knew wasn't that bad. Took to good if care for my rides to do all that. You wouldn't have caught me anywhere near saltwater.

Come to think of it some buddies rented a Hummer 1 for prom and drove it into the surf till waves broke over the hood. Even with all the insurance I advised against it


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

This must have been his 1st time near gulf coast marsh. 

I drive to east bay down Matagorda beach occasionally. I never, ever, ever go into anything that looks wet without inspecting 1st.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Can't believe I looked at all ten pages. Good Luck on the vehicle. Hope it all works out for them.


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this (in their younger days)?


On a much smaller scale, yes. never a swamp though. I always ended up sinking into mud that looked more firm than it actually was.:cloud:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

flatsfats said:


> The OP's lil sister is cute enuff to make every dang one of us do something stupid.


Pics?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

txjustin said:


> This must have been his 1st time near gulf coast marsh.
> 
> I drive to east bay down Matagorda beach occasionally. I never, ever, ever go into anything that looks wet without inspecting 1st.


yup either me or a buddy will get out and walk the hole first, saves alot of heartache that way seen too many people just go for it and end up in bad shape


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Need to reintroduce the Duck Boats for folks that want to try these things


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

flatsfats said:


> The OP's lil sister is cute enuff to make every dang one of us do something stupid.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Here ya go fellas. Lol


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah... I may have gone for it as well.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

FIFY


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks txjustin!


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

why would anyone try to drive through that?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

She's a dirty girl.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would have used that pic instead of the first one that was posted. You might have had 100 guys out there to just carry the truck to dry land. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks to be a natural redhead...Jus Sayin.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> I would have used that pic instead of the first one that was posted. You might have had 100 guys out there to just carry the truck to dry land. I'm just sayin'.


made me laugh. Green to you. :brew2:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

She's down there so the bf could use her back as a step to jump across all that yucky mud.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO, Redheads and mud for some reason, I have some recognition of this in my past????:slimer:



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Looks to be a natural redhead...Jus Sayin.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> I would have used that pic instead of the first one that was posted. You might have had 100 guys out there to just carry the truck to dry land. I'm just sayin'.


X2!!!
Man if I had seen that I think I would have made the trip down there!! Lol
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

txjustin said:


> FIFY


 Thanks my arms were getting tired of holding my laptop sideways and the wife was wondering why.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

jeff.w said:


> She's down there so the bf could use her back as a step to jump across all that yucky mud.


Oh man. LMAO. For all we know the guy spent plenty of time in the mud. But his only pic does show him in the truck like a princess, and the GF is shown in the mud. He's forever doomed on the Internet isn't he?

Btw, fully agree with posting Sis's pic first. You'd have had an armada of trucks down there.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'm guessing "no" 2coolers ever did anything like this *(in their younger days)*?


some of them are still doing it in the middle and old age...LOL


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a chevy... no wonder!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Was there a YETI in the back???


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> Was there a YETI in the back???


No, otherwise the mud would have frozen solid and they really would have been SOL.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

What did insurance have to say?????

Total loss is my guess.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Chase4556 said:


> No, otherwise the mud would have frozen solid and they really would have been SOL.


Or would the Yeti have parted the mud hole ala Moses?


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Insurance called it total loss. He only had the truck for 3 weeks....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Insurance called it total loss. He only had the truck for 3 weeks....


Can you say "higher premiums"?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Been stuck in almost the exact same place with the entire family. Got a little too anxious to hit the beach. Saw a road go through a little 'muddy' patch and rather than get out of the truck and examine the depth of the mud pit, I drove right through. I knew something was wrong - when I actually felt the truck float than sink. Tried digging it out - but the mud suction wasn't going to allow it. A group of really scary looking dudes came by with a big truck ... and pulled me out. It took a lot of work. I'm guessing the fact that I drive a light weight Nissan xTerra allowed the truck to pull it out after a long struggle.

It happens - even experienced off-roaders can make a bad decision now and again.

Good luck to the guy and his gal ...


----------

